# Age Matters In the Way We Respond to Grief, Seniors Take It Harder



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2014)

It seems that seniors around the age of 65, take the loss of a loved one much harder than younger people.  Also, the grief can have negative effects on their actual health...http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Aging...Response_to_Grief,_Seniors_Take_it_Harder.htm


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 20, 2014)

65 is the magic number? When DS died, I was 62; when DH died, I was 68. Since I didn't get sick during their illnesses and didn't get sick when they died, does that mean I didn't grieve? LOL  Guess I shouldn't make light of such sad occurrences.

DS would have turned 52 today. Almost 11 years later, it still hurts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2014)

My deepest sympathy GeorgiaX, it must be very hard, especially on your son's birthday...hugs. :rose:


----------



## Ina (Sep 20, 2014)

Georgia, When the pain caused by the deaths of people with love gets to be so strong, I tell myself, that they are on next step of their soul's journey. Therefore they are happily farther on the their soul's adventures.  It doesn't take all my pain away, but I do start to feel hopeful that they are in a better position. So my tears are for myself. :bighug:


----------



## oldman (Sep 21, 2014)

I returned from being in Florida for a month on Wednesday to find out that two boy-hood friends of mine had passed away. I didn't get an e-mail or a phone call from anyone telling me about this. When I got home and learned about what had happened, I called their wives and apologized for not being at the funeral. We spoke about five minutes and then hung up. Today, I plan on visiting their graves and apologizing to them. Is that dumb or what? I told my wife I just feel the need to do this. 

We were close when we were in school and hung out together, but then just grew apart. Occasionally, we would see each other and talk about the good old days, but that was about it. That just seems to happen to so many of us.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 21, 2014)

I was 50 when DH died.. I'm 65 now.  I don't even want to think about losing my present husband.    At my age.. like most, I have had many losses... grandparents... parents... sibling... I really don't have any extended family except my two sons.  Not sure how I would cope.. but I suppose.. as with the others.. I will manage.  Is there an alternative?


----------

